# CANADA CALLS



## DUCKFART (Apr 16, 2008)

WHAT IS ANYBODY'S FAVORITE HONKER CALL? WHAT IS A GOOD ONE TO START AND LEARN WITH? ANYBODY'S INPUT & OPINIONS ARE GREATLY APPRECIATED. THANKS. :beer:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Quit Yelling!!!! oke:


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

i like a half breed. we dont get alot of canada geese here, but it works for resident canadas, migrants that we do get, canadas in Minn. and s&b's and specks. 
hard for me to tell if it is easy to use or not b/c i have been using one since i was very young. well, 8 years old i think.. but it takes alot of practice during the summer to stay good.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Easiest cheap call to start out on: probably the canada hammer, Quackhead Goozilla, or for a little more the Tim Grounds Super mag in Polycarbonate.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I'll second Goozilla and Super Mag. Not a fan of the Hammer.


----------



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

Zink makes good calls at all price's the poly's are cheap enough for beginers and the wood and acrylic calls are amazing but a little high not to bad though.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

wetspot27 said:


> Zink makes good calls at all price's the poly's are cheap enough for beginers and the wood and acrylic calls are amazing but a little high not to bad though.


I bought a poly zink call once because the one in the display sounded good. Well the one I got sounded like crap no matter how I tuned it. Complete peice of crap.

Goozilla, poly supermag, and half breed are my favorite cheaper short reeds. I got a poly supermag for 30$ at the bargain cave in cabelas and the goozilla for $8 at a scheels closeout 8) The goozilla was my first call but I struggled with it as a newby, I learned easiest with a feather duster for some reason. They are reasonably cheap as well compared to the common acrylics.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I have a poly Power Clucker and a poly Power Maximus. They are both crap too.


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

Im going to say the Buck Gardner Canada Hammer, or the Polycarb ProMag by Grounds. They are both very easy to run and arent going to kill your wallet.


----------



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

well I guess the zink calls are not for everyone but we smoked gesse with them last year. that was the first year I used one I had always blown foiles before that. I have only had one of the poly calls and I liked it. which is what made me buy the acrylic and I don't want to go back to foiles. Tim grounds makes one hell of a call also.you had that part right


----------



## mlrdklr (Jul 11, 2008)

Well if you really want a call that you can get to sound like multiple geese pretty easy and learn a thing or two on....look into a knight & Hale double cluck plus i think its only like $20 bucks maybe less now but they have them at cabelas and its a simple call you can inhale and exhale and make clucks pretty simple...and if you get good enough at it you can sound like a good sized flock of geese....just my .02


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

wetspot27 said:


> well I guess the zink calls are not for everyone but we smoked gesse with them last year. that was the first year I used one I had always blown foiles before that. I have only had one of the poly calls and I liked it. which is what made me buy the acrylic and I don't want to go back to foiles. Tim grounds makes one hell of a call also.you had that part right


I have liked some of their higher end calls but have been burned by purchasing cheap ones.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I would just start out with a quality higher end call, I bought alot of mid priced calls when I first started on the short reed and ended up throwing them in the garbage.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

mlrdklr said:


> Well if you really want a call that you can get to sound like multiple geese pretty easy and learn a thing or two on....look into a knight & Hale double cluck plus i think its only like $20 bucks maybe less now but they have them at cabelas and its a simple call you can inhale and exhale and make clucks pretty simple...and if you get good enough at it you can sound like a good sized flock of geese....just my .02


I bought one of those about 20 years ago before the short reed craze hit, after seeing the ads. 
What complete piece of garbage.. I think theres two people who have ever made the call sound decent.. Knight and Hale.

I wouldn't reccomend one of those to a newbie. It is a totally different calling style than a conventional short reed and if you were ever to get a different call you'll be learning all over again.

Lots of good recomendations on here. I'm a Grounds guy. So a poly carb SM gets my vote. The half breed is a great call but can be tricky to learn.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

[quote="dblkluk"The half breed is a great call but can be tricky to learn.[/quote]

No kidding - the first short reed I bought was a half breed and it was returned within 2 weeks. It may be a good call but not for a novice (at least not for me).


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

If you have the money I would Buy a Zink LM1 or Calef Sasquach. Both need little air to operate and are not touchy to switch tones.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I would check out winglockcalls.com. Very east to blow and to learn on!


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

Winglock all the way. The derlin sounds great, relatively inexpensive and easy to use. And great, fast customer service.


----------



## E (Oct 5, 2005)

My first short reed was a Canada Hammer, which was very reasonable and sounded pretty good. It served its purpose and fit my price range. This year, however, I decided to break down and spend a little more for a better call and got a Lynch Mob Goose Noose. So far I love this call and the sound was worth the price.


----------



## wood duck2 (Jan 31, 2008)

When I first started out I bought a canada hammer and a power maximus. Both are trash. Power maximus is not as bad as the canada hammer. I bought a foiles strait meat and I love it. It makes calling so much easier and learning new things is easier imo. Just bought a shawn stahl ss1. It sounds alright but it takes a lot more air than my strait meat. Save yourself some money and just buy a nice call and not one of the cheapys.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Mar 25, 2008)

i recently hav switched to all death row calls.. best calls out there that ive found


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

big river flock talk is and excellent short reed to start on usually retail for about $20 and most sporting goods stores. I started with one about 1 1/2 yrs ago and i still use mine.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Norm70 said:


> big river flock talk is and excellent short reed to start on usually retail for about $20 and most sporting goods stores. I started with one about 1 1/2 yrs ago and i still use mine.


Very good call for the money, I'd say flock talk then super mag for a beginner call but there are tons of great ones out there.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

What about the Foiles Straight Meat Honker? Just about everyone I know started out blowing one of those. Easy to use.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PJ said:


> What about the Foiles Straight Meat Honker? Just about everyone I know started out blowing one of those. Easy to use.


I think the pricetag scares people more nowadays. I've blown one for a long time and like it, but nowadays there are so many comparable calls for so much less.

Ditto on the Canada Hammer, for the money it's a great call to start on


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

True.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Anyone here had a chance to use the acrylic Canada Hammer?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Duckfart your name says it all.. my fave call is a duckfart!! :lol:


----------



## smytyk (Jun 8, 2008)

I started with a Canada Hammer and still use it. I've also used a Zink Power Clucker in poly. It's all a matter of finding what works for you. I don't know how many calls I've gone through trying to find the right ones. You should also look into used calls. You can get decent prices on high-end calls and a lot of times, they're broken in already. This year, I'll be blowing the Canada Hammer and a Foiles High Plains Honker I picked up used for a little more than half price.


----------



## mlrdklr (Jul 11, 2008)

mlrdklr said:


> Well if you really want a call that you can get to sound like multiple geese pretty easy and learn a thing or two on....look into a knight & Hale double cluck plus i think its only like $20 bucks maybe less now but they have them at cabelas and its a simple call you can inhale and exhale and make clucks pretty simple...and if you get good enough at it you can sound like a good sized flock of geese....just my .02


Okay well guys im sorry for trying to help someone out....i just thought that i started out on the Double Cluck Plus and it worked alright for me...then i changed to a PC-1 and went to a MM and now am at a LM-1 and its all good for me im sorry and i do agree now that after changing over i can't blow that thing anymore but its just what i started out on and thought it would be fine sorry....But thanks for the input to him becuase i would hate for him to waste $20 on something that wouldn't probably work for him....Thanks


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

For my $$$, I dont think they Saunders Refuge series calls can be beat. Great calls for about $20 or so. Guys are winning the western calling circuit on these affordable calls.


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

i just got a death row shot drop goose call. and let me tell u what this is one hell of a call. it was well worth the money.


----------



## marcschultz (Jul 31, 2008)

IMO the best startup/cheap call is the Primos Honky Tonk and I have blown a lot of the others. roughly $30 out of the box and it blows as well as any poly.

The best calls are Mac Island Calls out of Jewel Kansas.

The best largely marketed calls are the Super Mags from Tim Grounds.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I started out on a Double Cluck Plus, piece of junk dont ever buy one

Next call I got was a Big River Flock talk, still have the call today and still blow it hunting. Very good call

The Poly Zinks, IMO are junk. Never could tune mine to sound good.


----------

